# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων >  Αγορά τροφής για ιθαγενή

## MacGyver

> Βρίσκομαι στην αναζήτηση μείγματος για το χειμώνα για καρδερίνες και φανέτα και είδα το παρακάτω ROYAL VOGELFUTΤER GOLDFINCH No3 των 20 κιλών στα 49 €, δηλαδή 2,5 €/κιλό και σύνθεση:
> 
> 
> Κεχρί Καναδά 28% , Καναβούρι 13% , Περίλλα Λευκή 6% , Βρώμη Απφλοιωμένη 9% , Νίζερ 19% , Λινάρι 8% , Γαιδουράγκαθο 2% , Γλυκάνισο 2% , Αγκαθι 3% , Ηλιόσπορος μαύρος ψιλός 2% , Καντρί 1% , Αγριόσποροι 7% .
> 
> Πρωτεϊνη :18.6% , Λιπαρά :25.3% , Ίνες :11.0% , Υγρασία :10.5% 
> 
> Οι αγριόσποροι ίσως να είναι σκέτο γρασίδι, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι μια φιλότιμη πρόταση με μικρό ποσοστό σε κεχρί, που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση από τα ιθαγενή. Σκέφτομαι να το προμηθευτώ και να το χορηγήσω αυτή την εποχή με έξτρα καναβούρι και ηλιόσπορο, λόγω της πτερόρροιας, φυσικά μαζί με λαχανικά και 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα σπιτική αυγοτροφή.
> 
> Περιμένω γνώμες/σχόλια και αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να του δώσω ποσότητα για να το δοκιμάσει


Το παραπάνω μείγμα το είχα πάρει και μου τελειώνει. Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ικανοποιημένος και θα το ξαναπάρω τις επόμενες ημέρες. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να τη μοιραστούμε ή να πάρει μικρή ποσότητα ας επικοινωνήσει. Μέχρι τα γενέθλια του φόρουμ λογικά θα την έχω πάρει...

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ θα πάρω λίγο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα ισως σου παρω και εγω λιγη
μεχρι τα γεννεθλια θα σε πω 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στον Νωντα για την τροφουλα που μου εστειλε παρολο που τον ταλαιπωρησα......  Ηταν ολα τελεια!!!!!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ τον Νώντα με τη σειρά μου μέσα από το φόρουμ, για τις τροφές που μου έφερε σπαταλώντας χρόνο και κόπο! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα πάρω πάλι ενα κλειστό σακί (λογικά το ίδιο με πριν, εκτος και αν έχει να προτείνει κάποιος κατι παρόμοιο και θελει να το μοιραστούμε). Αν ενδιαφέρεστε, το κανονίζουμε - ευκαιρία και για καφεδακι

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω θελω 2κιλο Νωντα 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Βάλε τέσσερα κιλά και για μένα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, Νίκο μεσα στη βδομάδα θα βρεθούμε, λογικά και για καφεδάκι...

----------


## MacGyver

Επανερχόμαστε στο γνωστό θέμα...

Θα αγοράσω τις επόμενες ημέρες το τσουβάλι _ROYAL VOGELFUTΤER GOLDFINCH No3_ και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να κανονίσουμε να πάρει ορισμένη ποσότητα. Να σημειώσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο μείγμα το δίνω όλο το χρόνο και στην αναπαραγωγή τους έχω έξτρα ηλιόσπορο, καναβούρι και άσπρη περίλλα. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά, αλλά είναι αρκετά οικονομικό για μείγμα ιθαγενών με μόνο 28% κεχρί

----------


## MacGyver

> Επανερχόμαστε στο γνωστό θέμα...
> 
> Θα αγοράσω τις επόμενες ημέρες το τσουβάλι _ROYAL VOGELFUTΤER GOLDFINCH No3_ και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να κανονίσουμε να πάρει ορισμένη ποσότητα. Να σημειώσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο μείγμα το δίνω όλο το χρόνο και στην αναπαραγωγή τους έχω έξτρα ηλιόσπορο, καναβούρι και άσπρη περίλλα. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά, αλλά είναι αρκετά οικονομικό για μείγμα ιθαγενών με μόνο 28% κεχρί


Καλησπέρα,

Πήρα σήμερα κλειστή συσκευασία των 20 κιλών και αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς μπορώ να του δώσω ορισμένη ποσότητα. Έχω ήδη χωρίσει δύο 5κίλα που έρχονται στα 11-12 €, αλλά αν θέλει κάποιος μικρότερη ποσότητα εννοείται ότι είναι διαθέσιμη. 

Θυμίζω τη σύσταση: _Κεχρί Καναδά 28% , Καναβούρι 13% , Περίλλα Λευκή 6% , Βρώμη Αποφλοιωμένη 9% , Νίζερ 19% , Λινάρι 8% , Γαιδουράγκαθο 2% , Γλυκάνισο 2% , Αγκαθι 3% , Ηλιόσπορος μαύρος ψιλός 2% , Καντρί 1% , Αγριόσποροι 7% 

__Πρωτεϊνη :18.6% , Λιπαρά :25.3% , Ίνες :11.0% , Υγρασία :10.5%_ _

_

----------


## MacGyver

Dear all,

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα πάρω πάλι τροφη και όποιος θέλει ας στείλει μήνυμα και παραλαμβάνει asap (με την ευκαιρία του καφέ μεθαύριο)

----------

